# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Went fishing

## will.i.am

Had a LD last night and I went fishing!  I love fishing, I wish I could do it all summer.  I was using my favorite lure and I cought a big fish.  The fish wasn't really that big, maybe a foot or two, so I made it bigger!  I turned it into a five foot long goldfish.  Oh yeah!

I realized I was dreaming when I went swimming under water and I didn't need to breath.  It was very interesting to say the least.

----------


## Seeker

In MN, might be interesting to do some lucid ice fishing!!

I grew up in Northern IL and can remember the ice shacks on the lake!

----------


## Lowercase Society

I am scared of water, dark water that i cant see to the bottom, but i swim in it anyway cause swimming is SO fun...
apart from flying, i would love to swim without needing oxygen, but even in my dreams i feel like suffocating in water...






> Have you ever tried to step in my shoes?!
> Have you ever tried to balance on that beam?!
> And if you ever tried to step in my shoes,
> Theyd never be quite as soft as they seemed.
> [/b]

----------


## Blake

Every year in earlt spring I go trout fishing..The rainbow trout alway heading up river to spawn this time of year..some years I don,t catch any other years I get one ot two..When I dream of fishing it,s always a different adventure..starting with the drive there which is quite impressive since my hands are never on the steering wheel..the creek looks different,it,s much deeper..the sky is dark grey and there are no leaves on the trees in the forrest surrounding the creek..now the rainbow trout are really biting ..i,m catching more fish than ever before but they turn mutaant..now they are ugly eel looking creatures .I keep catching them as if nothings changed..this turns into a snake hunting adventure..which is another thing I used to do ..the snakes also change form,,,nothing ever remains stable ffor very long in my non LD,S

----------


## will.i.am

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *In MN, might be interesting to do some lucid ice fishing*



haha, yeah!  I was just talking to some friends of mine about doing that.  But they said it was to cold for them.  I mean, come on!  Its only like 2, and thats pretty warm!

Oh... you said LUCID ice fishing... yes, I would like to try that too and make it about 80 degrees also!

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

Cool dream, what happened after you realied lucidity?

----------


## will.i.am

After I knew I was lucid, I tried to catch the fish underwater.  That wasn't very easy so I went boating with my dad instead.  That's when I caught the fish and made it bigger.  At first it was a salmon but after I caught it, it turned turned into a goldfish!  I have noticed that a lot of my dreams have goldfish in them.  I might try to make it my dream sign, but I'm not sure yet.  It happens quite a bit but not as much as I would like.  I'd perfer to see goldfish in all my dreams, then I can be certain.

----------


## Seeker

Goldfish!  I like the little ones you can eat!  You know, the 'Ones with a Smile'!

----------


## Lowercase Society

PepperRidge Farm ones...not the real slippery ones.






> There is a fist pressing against
> Anyone who thinks something compelling.
> Our intuit were taught to deny, and our soul were told is for selling
> [/b]

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

Has anyone eaten a real goldfish? not a cracker. i wonder what they taste like. THe fillets must be pretty small though...

----------


## Seeker

Goldfish, Koi, and Carp are VERY closely related.  I've never eaten any of them.  Anyone here eaten Carp?

----------


## Lowercase Society

i used to love eating fish...now   ::barf:: 

carp!??! ahhhh. nasty!







> I am bottled, fizzy water and you are shaking me up.
> You are the fingernail running down the chalkboard I thought i left in third grade.[/b]

----------


## Jallen

I've eaten a goldfish, but it was alive and on a dare.

These posts helped me realize a dream sign of mine.  Whenever i dream about fishing i always dream of the lake in a profile view and i can see it side on all the way to the bottom.

And yeah your not supposed to eat carp there boney or something.  We don't have them in nova scotia

----------


## Blake

Those carp are bottom feeders...just like some friends of mine

----------


## will.i.am

Well, I just had another dream about goldfish!  This is getting very odd.

----------


## Lowercase Society

Anyone see the Jackass episode where Stev-o, drinks from the goldfish tank and swollows the goldfish live, then gags himself, to make himself puke and he throws it back up, its so damn funny!!!  ::lol::  






> my love, your heart, your knife, my back, two simple words scream broken trust, and as i look down into a pool of water and blood, my eyes, the tears, my back, the blood[/b]

----------


## Lowercase Society

oh! and one more thing, the goldfish was still living, after being inside him for more than 5 minutes.    ::lol::  






> my love, your heart, your knife, my back, two simple words scream broken trust, and as i look down into a pool of water and blood, my eyes, the tears, my back, the blood[/b]

----------


## Seeker

Poor fish!!!

I even felt bad one time about eating live oysters and they are WAY down on the food chain!

----------


## Blake

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *Anyone see the Jackass episode where Stev-o, drinks from the goldfish tank and swollows the goldfish live, then gags himself, to make himself puke and he throws it back up, its so damn funny!!!  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Steve O is a true freak..you see that other show ..wild Boyz..with Steeve O and Chris Pontiose..it,s crazy entertainment

----------


## Lowercase Society

Yeah, Steve-O is a crazy bastard, but a funny one at that.








> I know I must sound opinionated, maybe biased and quite possibly jaded. But sooner than later theyll be throwing quarters to you on stage.[/b]

----------


## Blake

Steve-O is the only person I know with ..your name tattooed on his ass!

----------


## Lowercase Society

most people wouldnt get that...


Steve-O actuall has the words   "YOUR NAME" tatooed on his ass.  ::lol::  









> Blessed is she who clearly sees the wood for the trees.
> To obtain a birds eye is to turn a blizzard into a breeze.
> [/b]

----------


## will.i.am

Steve-O, yeah I saw that too.  

The only bad thing about it was that fish was swiming in stomach acid!  :Mad:   I'm against it...

----------


## will.i.am

Had another dream about fish... and there were four frogs too.  I wonder what that could mean...

----------


## will.i.am

I had another dream about fish.  This time, they turned evil and tried to attack me, so I killed them with a big fork.

----------


## YULAW

Wow this brings back great Fish memories When I was a child visiting my Grandmother In Louisiana she use to take me fishing over the Levy  all the time. Love to catch Big Bass..  

Lowercase I've seen that episode of Jackass, thats so funny I couldn't stop laughing especially the damn Golf Cart scene where that Golf cart Flipped and I cannot remember who was riding on the outside back of the cart but it launched him some 15 feet in the air.. That was the funniest damn thing.  I Love that Movie.

----------


## Seeker

Sounds to me like you have some issues involving fish.   ::D:

----------


## will.i.am

I love fish, and they taste good too!

----------


## DMC

My most common dream themes are fishing and playing guitar.  I fish alot, but I cannot play guitar.  In my dreams, Stevie Ray has nothing on me.

----------


## will.i.am

Had another dream about fish last night.

----------


## will.i.am

I had a dream about my fish again.

----------


## |)347|-|

I have a funny idea but i think you may like it.  Next time your lucid and you see a fish, drop into its mind, see what its thinking,(ask me later if you cant do that,,its complicated.).  Either that or turn it human, see who's form it takes and then talk to it, Ive done that with trees before its fun.

----------


## Seeker

Or turn it into a Mermaid and talk to it.   ::D:

----------


## will.i.am

::shock::  That would be so cool!  But the thing is, I'm losing my Lucidity these days.  I haven't had a good LD in a while, only semi-lucid.

On a side note*  One of my fish died today   ::cry::   Now I'm down to 11 fish left.  But thats ok, I want this really cool Brown Knife Fish, I think thats what its called.  Maybe I'll get one this weekend   ::D:

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Or turn it into a Mermaid and talk to it. *




Ariel the mermaid is hot!

doesn't that make you wonder...a fish human, (a hot one) that lives under water is named 'Ariel'  ::?:

----------


## will.i.am

Another dream about my fish again.  Maybe it has something to do with the fact that I watch them for about an hour every night.  I find myself fasinated by them!  But I don't know why.

----------


## will.i.am

Another fish dream.

----------


## will.i.am

OH! I just remembered!  

Yup... another dream with fish.

----------


## will.i.am

Seeing that I'm most likly the only one who reads this thread now, I'm quite sure no one will care if I do this.


300th post!   ::D:  


Sorry but that means a lot to me...

----------


## WerBurN

i read this thread too! ...better hope Paperdoll deosnt see that...

----------


## will.i.am

oops, forgot about that  :Sad:

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by will.i.am_
> *Seeing that I'm most likly the only one who reads this thread now, I'm quite sure no one will care if I do this.
> 
> 
> 300th post!   
> 
> 
> Sorry but that means a lot to me...*



 ::lol:: 

LOOK ITS MY 423534364 post! yAY!
 ::lol::

----------


## |)347|-|

Will try staring at something else before you go to bed and see if you dream about it.  I think i have the workings of an interesting experiment.   That and dont care if you LD your probably just stressed out.

----------


## will.i.am

Last night, I dreamt I was at a pet shop.  The fish there were great!  All in perfect health.  I went up to one of the Angle Fish because it was hanging upside down under a rock.  I asked it why it was doing that and the fish said, "It's darker".  That was the first time I ever talked to a fish and got a response.

----------


## Alaurast78

will.i.am you have a fish problem.  Get a dog!!!! All I have to say is Sushi!  That's me fishing.... Yummy!!!! 

 ::banana::

----------


## wasup

I had the sickest ever dream last night... it was crazy... one part I was in this place where it rained all the time and whenever it rained you were able to jump super high.  So once while I was in mid - jump some people with guns started coming around... so I hopped to the very top of a tree and then jumped on someone... haha... then there was this other part that I won't share... 

_*600TH POST*_

----------


## will.i.am

Hi Alaurast78!  Ok, so last night I had a false awakening.  I did a reality check and found out that I was dreaming, so I turned my pillow into a really hot chick!   ::D:   I didn't dream about any fish last night, but I did dream about aliens from the movie Aliens.  A group of guys and I were stuck in this building with them.  We all had glocks but I ran out of ammo so I tried to find some.  That's all I remember so far.

----------


## will.i.am

I think I almost had a WILD last night.  It was really cool!  I was counting 1 to 10 and then repeating, this way my mind was focused.  Soon, my body lost all feeling and I felt like I was floating.  Really trippy!  Then something happened with my eyes.  At first all I could see was black, but then I felt as though I was surronded my it.  Later I started hearing sounds.  Man that was fun!  I'll try it again tonight and see if I can do any better.

----------


## will.i.am

I'll try harder tonight to complete a WILD.  Yup, so I'm going to bed now, I'll post tomorrow morning with any updates.  Goodnight everyone!

----------


## will.i.am

Oh you guessed it!  Yeah, that's right... I had another dream about fish.

----------


## will.i.am

Just remembered that I almost had a WILD last night.  I was pretty short but I did get some sounds from it, but little imagery.  I'm getting better at it though!

----------


## YULAW

Keep it up Will you'll catch it soon enough buddy.

----------


## intent

About fish and underwater lucid dreams. I've had some downright wild experiences every time I try to go under water in lucid dreams or out of body experiences. Consistently I see fish that are alien and freakish, huge sizes, monster-style scales and sometimes hideous looking. I am completely lucid at the time, but most of the time if I go in lakes or rivers in Lucid dreams, there are some baddies deep down in there. When I went into the ocean once, it was beautiful and bright. Not sure why lakes and rivers are like that.

Next time any of you has an OBE or LD, I strongly encourage you to try going down into the water and report what your experience is. Mine have always been quite bizarre. On the whole, I never have nightmares or scary stuff in lucid dreams. Dunno why it is different in this case.

----------


## will.i.am

Thanks for the insite Intent, I'll be sure to try that out and see what happens.

----------


## will.i.am

Tried WILD, just got more sounds.  But guess what I dreamt about?!  Do I even need to tell you?   ::lol::

----------


## CT

haha, fish.

Intent I think its a subconcious thing perhaps that you're a bit afraid of whats there in the deep and dark corners of the lake?? 

And you associate the ocean with beautifull coral and spongebob squarepants country and stuff, probably, dunno but it could be an explanation as why lakes are creepy and sea is nice!

----------


## intent

could be CT. come to think of it, yeah swimming in lakes is always a bit creepy, quite green or brown, limited visibility, etc. when I swim in the ocean I've always had a nice time seeing the fish, sea turtles and coral.

but when i've had those lucid dreams of those freakish fish, i was more curious that afraid. the fear came later the deeper i went in the lake. at that point it was more of a bodily fright of those huge alien/scaley looking fish swimming around...

next time I LD i'll my it a point to going swimming again and I'll let you know what happens...

----------


## will.i.am

FIRST FULL WILD!

Yup, it was really good.  And guess what?!  Yup, more fish.

----------


## will.i.am

I spent the night at a friends house last night.  We played airsoft all night.  I got about 4hours of sleep.  But in that time, I managed to have two false awakenings.

----------


## will.i.am

Wow, I don't remember a single thing from my dream last night.  I really need to work on my dream recall!  If I do think of something, I'll be sure to place it down.

----------


## Naruto

Hey, when you love something that much, it'd only make sense to dream about it. I dream about rippin on stage with my guitar a lot! Where do you live in Minnesota? I go to Minneapolis every summer.

----------


## will.i.am

I'm in Eden Prairie, maybe a half  hour to an hour from Minneapolis.

----------


## Naruto

Ahh, I see... Mall of America is pretty sweet

----------


## will.i.am

Yeah, My friends and I usually drive up there every weekend.  We go for the food and lookin' at chicks   ::D:

----------


## ffx-dreamz

Amen will.i.am! Those are the only reasons I go to the mall.But I don't get to go to the mall of America...

----------


## will.i.am

So here are some parts from last nights dream.

I hit a few golf balls with a really tinny club then I walked over with my dad to a pond.  We had our fly fishing rods with us.  He pulled out a container with 6 spiders in it.  He took one out and put it on his hook.  I looked at the spiders and they hissed at me.  I was to afraid to touch one for fear of being bitten.  I looked down in the water by my feet and saw a couple of fish.  One of them was dead so I picked it up.  I thought about putting it on my hook, but it was way to big.

That's what I remember so far.  I'll update if I can recall any more.

----------


## will.i.am

Remembered more:

I got a new job at some little hardware store.  I was suposed to clean the floor.  I started with a broom then it turned into a big waxer or something.  There were two girls and one other guy working there.  The woman who owned the place was really nice to me and made me feel welcome.  She let me walk around for a while to get a feeling of the store.  I walked around but then the store changed into another store (one I live by) I found myself looking at some Cream Soda.  It was 33 cents a can.  I looked in my walet and found two dallor and a few quarters.  I took the two cans and went to the check out.

Thats all I remember.

----------


## will.i.am

So last night, I dreamt I was a cop.  My friend and I were chasing this guy in our car.  We pulled him over and I went out to tell him to get out of the car when I saw he had a gun.  I yelled it out to my friend and we both pulled out our own guns.  The guy came out of his car and fired at my friend so I started to shoot.  I killed the guy.  My friend thanked me for saving his life.  I remember being really shacky after all that happened.  Then the dream swiched to another friends house.  Outside of his house was a moose and it was chasing me.  I thought it wanted to kill me so I went inside the house and looked at it threw a window by the door.  The moose run up to the door and broke in.  I turned and ran in the other direction.  I went out the back of the house into the backyard.

I'll post more if I know more.

----------


## will.i.am

Yesterday morning I woke up and desided to try a WILD.  I started counting and soon I started seeing some guys face.  He was counting with me.  I was able to change the way he looked.  I thought I was lucid by this time and then I was outside in someones yard.  I became very light and started to float.  Soon I was flying.  I mean this was insane flying!  That was only the second time I've been able to fly without waking up.  As I was looking around, I saw how high up I was.  Yeah, really high!  It was so much fun!  I stoped moving and just wanted to look around but I started to spin.  Slowly at first, but then it speeded up.  I was able to control myself but that's when I lost the lucidity.

----------


## will.i.am

I dreamt about my fish last night... I wish I had better dream recall.

----------


## will.i.am

Oh, good dream last night.  I saw tons of fish and also my cat.  I was driving down this road when I needed to pull over for some reason.  On the side of the road was a car and it was on its side.  I got out to help the people inside.  I saved this one girl (very cute  ::D:  ) and she cried in my shoulder for a while.  I told her she could stay at my place until she felt better.  Then we made out for a bit.  When we got to my house she asked if she could take a shower.  (I'm sure you can guess what I was thinking)  I said she could and walked into the bathroom with her.  She turned and gave me an odd look.  I knew she wanted me to leave her alone, so apologized and left.  I went and laid on my bed and waited for her to finish up.  Thats when my alarm clock went off.

----------


## will.i.am

For the past couple of days, I've had no dream recall what-so-ever!  This sucks...

----------


## |)347|-|

listen to some techno right before you go to sleep, either that or tell yourself to remember it, that usually works for me.

----------


## will.i.am

I had a lucid dream this morning.

I has running from some UT2004 guys when I came into my garage.  I stoped running and just knew for some reason that I was dreaming.  I closed my eyes and yelled "wake up", but nothing happened.  I knew then that I wasn't being chased anymore so I desided to do some flying.  I flew through my garage door (which was closed) and down my street.  I passed four little kids who were playing in their yard.  I turned around and went back to my house.  I don't remember what happened next but I think I had a false awakening.

----------


## will.i.am

For the past few nights I've been leaving my radio on while I sleep.  I have it set on classical 89.3.  The music has had no affect on me dream wise.  All though I have been waking up about every hour from the music even though I have it set really low.  Oh well, I'll keep going with it, perhaps my luck will turn around!

----------


## will.i.am

I had the radio on again last night...

I dreamt I was a whale swiming in the ocean.  Then I turned into a squid and another whale tried to eat me.  We faught for a while until I turned into a whale again and the other whale turned into the squid.  I told him that I wouldn't eat him so he left me.

I'll add more if I know more.

----------


## will.i.am

I had a false awakening this morning right before my alarm went off.

----------


## will.i.am

I've stopped having the radio on while I sleep.  I feel that I lose sleep from it waking me up all night long.  I'm not quite sure but I think I did have an effect my dream performance.  I and a better dream recall with the music on.

----------


## will.i.am

Last night I dreamt that I was in a strip club   ::D:   Yes, I was lucid   ::D:  

I got tired so I desided to take a nap (in dream).  It worked!  I had a brief dream but it was very blurry and the sounds were running together.  I woke up and talked to the people next to me about it.  They asked me why I would want to sleep at a time like this.  I replied with "why not?"  This lady told me that there was a party soon and that I shouldn't miss it.  I never made it to the party due to my alarm clock.

----------


## will.i.am

Well, I had a few WILDs this weekend.  They were ok.  But the last few nights I've been having dreams about nature.  Dreams about fish and turtles and birds and all kinds of animals.  Lots of green grass too!  I love it   ::D:

----------


## will.i.am

Well, I don't remember much of my dreams last night but I do recall driving a car and sinning out like four times in a row.  After my alarm clock went off this morning, I got up but then fell right back into bed.  I was so tired!  I went right into a WILD.  It lasted about five minutes, then my dad came in and woke my up again.  Grrr...

----------


## will.i.am

So I changed my avatar to the guy from Doom.  I've been really bored sinse this forum has been down, but now its back and now I have something to do during my first hour class!  W0o0T!  I haven't had any LD's or WILD's lately, I've been way to tired.

----------


## |)347|-|

yhea...definatly great that this is back up...woot  ::roll::

----------


## will.i.am

damn avatar...

----------


## will.i.am

There we go... I found a better avatar and it works!

----------


## CT

Hehe. Why do you want your bad dreams to be caught? Best dream signs ever   ::-P:

----------


## will.i.am

I just thought this would be an appropriate avatar for the forum.  I have one over my bed.  If I believe that it will work for me, then it will.  Its kind of like a plisebo (sp?) effect.

----------


## CT

.... placebo?

----------


## will.i.am

Yeah, thats it!

Ok, this morning I had a false wakening and sleep paralysis.  When I first woke up, my recall was pretty good.  I could remember a lot of my dreams, but I've lost most of them by now.

----------


## will.i.am

Now that the weather is warming up and seeming promising, I'll try meditating outside.  I have a nice little park by my house where I like to go and relax.  Its very secluded and peacefull.  I enjoy just listening to the birds and a few times, I've fallen asleep there!  This weekend I'll be going there and trying out my meditation.  I'm not sure if it will work better or if it may be harder.  I'll post next week with my results.

----------


## will.i.am

Had a few false awakenings but I was way to tired to try any WILDs.  I had a chance to meditate outside, and it was good.  I find that it was easier to med. outside and a whole lot calmer.

----------


## will.i.am

Haven't had any LD lately.  Last night I dreamt about lesbians but I wasn't lucid  ::?:  I'm going to try some WILDs this weekend, we'll see how that goes.

----------


## will.i.am

Last night before I went to sleep, I told myself to have a good dream.  Well, it worked!  It was sooooo beautiful!  I was in the garden with flowers every where and lizards all around me (I like reptiles).  It was sunny the whole time which made it that much better.  After walking around for a while, I desided to pick up a little lizard and look at it better.  I put it in my hand, it was small and black with some blue on its face and sides.  But it walked to the middle of my hand and bit me!  I remember screaming really loudly and feeling pain.  The pain felt so real!  It traveled up the whole length of my arm and  stayed like that for some time.  I went over to a guy that was with me and asked for help.  He told me to just relax and that the pain will flow out.  I told him it wouldn't work fast enough so I walked away.  At this point the dream switched.  Now I was in some house with a stream running through it.  In the stream were some fish.  I knew what fish they were and proceeded to catch them.  I walked into the water and caught one right off the bat!  It started as a creek chub but when I caught it, it turned into a catfish.  Well... thats pretty much all I remember so far.

----------


## will.i.am

Do any of you still read this?  I guess I really don't care, but I'm just curious.

----------


## will.i.am

Haven't had any LDs lately, but then again, I'm really not trying.

----------


## will.i.am

Had a dream a few nights ago that I was using my computer.  The computer worked, its just that it was like looking at the sun.  I could hardly see past the really strong glare and light that came out of the monitor.  Just thought I would post this.

----------


## CT

your computer is your guiding light and sun in the world! Omg! Get out more!  ::shock::   ::-P:

----------


## will.i.am

I'm outside so much!  But any ways, I had a dream about ants and snakes.  I wonder what that could mean?

----------


## will.i.am

So |)347|-| and I got totally chopped last afternoon while trying to film a movie.  It took a while for it to kick in, but when it did, it lasted for a good four hours.  Driving while stoned is not cool.  Filming while stoned... well, we didn't really get anything done.  We went back to my place to get some food and my mom was there.  Damn she talks fast.  Bottom line, she didn't realize I was ripped off my ass.  Later, we went over to this other park and waited for us to come down, but it I really didn't come down at all.  |)347|-| took my car keys and I commend him for that, a true friend would do that for you.  He said he wouldn't let me drive until he thought I was okay enough.  By that time, I was pretty clear.  This story ends with a happy ending.  We did get some filming done later that afternoon, I got high and niether of our parients found out!

The End

----------


## Placebo

Does that placebo thing work at all for you? (check the name BTW)

----------


## will.i.am

not all the time.

----------


## will.i.am

*101 reply*

I had another dream about my fish and a polar bear.

----------


## will.i.am

I had a really wierd dream last night, buts thats all I remember!  ::lol::    Oh well, I guess should maybe work on my dream recall... ah, but I'm lazy.  I do remember getting pulled over by a cop in a dream a few days ago, that was scary.  The dream kept spliting from third to first person view, I should have been able to realize I was dream by then, but I was to scared about the cop.  Meh, go figure.

----------


## Placebo

My recall failed me last night too
I left it too long to recount it, and when I got to the point of trying to write it down I realised I had no idea what I had dreamt.
It wasn't lucid anyway.. at least I dont think so...

----------


## will.i.am

BAHHHH!!!!  Its over!  No more high school!  Today is the last day of my high school career and god it feels good to be DONE!

----------


## |)347|-|

> _Originally posted by will.i.am_
> *BAHHHH!!!!  Its over!  No more high school!  Today is the last day of my high school career and god it feels good to be DONE!*



Ohh yea airsoft in the summer here we come!!!!  btw we are going to be shooting shadows too!!

----------


## will.i.am

No... WE wont be shooting Shadows together.  I don't want to do another movie.  I find it as a waste of time for me because I don't like the story lines nor the fact that it changes every day.  I've been thinking of quiting airsoft.  I don't want to put any more money into it because you're the only other person that still plays it.

Moving on...

My summer has been really good so far.  I have a job, it pays 9 dollars an hour, as base pay!  I'm a teachers aid.  I've been hitting up the night clubs around here every week.  Thursday I go to Stargate, Friday or Saturday I go to Tropics or Ultra Lounge and Sunday I go back to Stargate.  I'm a good dancer, well, that's what the girls say at least.  I don't go for phone numbers, just three to four hours of hot sweaty fun   ::D:   Monday threw Wednesday I work out and tan.  I want a good body for college this fall.

Well, that's about it.  I'll be back in a few weeks to check in again.  Oh and happy anniversary every one!

Take it easy all,
William

----------


## will.i.am

Wow!  Over 620 users have loged in today.  Damn, I remember when it was more like a hundred a day.  Its good to see this site grow and to see the interests of dreams is growing as well.  I'm sure our noob welcomer is having a great time!   ::D:

----------


## will.i.am

I had a lucid dream a few nights ago.  It was about the end of the world.  Its a long story so I'm not going to post it.  Also, I had a false awakening this morning right before I woke up.  I haven't had a lucid dream or anything for a long time now.  It feels good to finally break the dry spell!

----------


## Death-Wuad

Yeah, that can really make your day   :smiley:

----------


## will.i.am

Just something I thought of...

Earlier this summer, my dreams had been much much more vivid.  I thought this might be b/c I've been able to sleep in really late which would give me more REM sleep.  But now that I have a job, and work 40 hours a week, I am only able to sleep in on the weekends.  Although my dream recall is getting better now that I wake up and take a shower in the early morning.  Its a good time because my dreams are still fresh in my mind.

----------


## will.i.am

I'm back bitches!!! haha!  What up all, its been a while.  I have 18,336 new posts to read  AHHH!!  Wow this place has gotten so much bigger since the last time I was here.  Thats good and bad at the same time in my opinion.  I perfer smaller communities, they tend to stay closer and watch out for eachother more than say a larger group.  Thats why I loved this place when I first came but when it began to grow (out of no where some how) grudges started and fingers were pointing.  Apparently this site was shut down?!?  Or thats what I heard at one point.  Well shit happens and we need to deal with it like civilized people and work things out, not pull third grade hissy fits, ok?   ::D:    Thats all I gota say!

Peace and love to all,

Will.i.am

----------


## will.i.am

YAY! Just had a false awakening today!  Its been soooooooo long since I had one.  I woke up in my dorm room and looked at my alarm clock but I couldnt read it.  I got up to pick it up but then the feelings in my hands left me.  Thats when I knew I was sleeping.  I walked out into the hall (in dream) to see if anyone else was up, but guess what happened at that very moment  ::lol::  .... yup, my real alarm went off.... piece of shit.... oh well.

Hey all, my Hall is haunted!! For real, look up McCall Hall at the University of Minnesota, Crookston.  And I shit you not, we've seen her.

----------


## Placebo

Wow.. this thread is re-awakened   ::shock::  
Still dreaming of fish, will ?

----------


## will.i.am

are you kiding?  I always dream about fish  ::D:

----------


## will.i.am

MMMM  I love pizza rolls!  You know, I'm starting to feel like this college is just like home except that the dining hall sucks butt and this town smells... but other than that, I love this!

----------


## will.i.am

HEHE time for another box of pizza rolls!  Dang those things are addicting...

----------


## lbc302

I have sometimes also dreamt that I can swim underwater and still breath somehow.  It's like I can magically separate my lips just enough to let only oxygen in, and not water....  And I have to breath in really slow, to avoid sucking in water.  It happens all the time actually.  I went trout fishing for the first time last week, and everyone we went with caught fish, accept me.    ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## will.i.am

I know what you mean about underwater swiming, I love to do it.  Trout fishing eh?  Were ya fly fishing?  Cause thats hard!  Better luck next time, just keep workin' at it.

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by will.i.am_
> *I know what you mean about underwater swiming, I love to do it.  Trout fishing eh?  Were ya fly fishing?  Cause thats hard!  Better luck next time, just keep workin' at it.*



  ::shakehead2::   ::roll::  Some day you'll dream of better stuff than fish. But by that time, I guess I'll be 6 feet under...

----------


## lbc302

We weren't fly fishing.  There is this little pnnd by my house that the county stocked with 1000 pounds of trout.  We were using spinner baits.  They seemed to work really well, for everyone but me.  Even little rubber minows worked good.

----------


## will.i.am

College sucks, but hey!?  I got a new car! w()()T.  its a 2001 Ford Taurus.  I LOVE it SOOOO MUCCCCCHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!  Its so fast, and has a sun roof, both are what i wanted in a car.

----------


## will.i.am

Tomorrow I will have been a member for a FULL YEAR!!!  Sounds like grouds for a party!

----------


## will.i.am

600th post... and I can do this b/c this is my thread   ::mrgreen::

----------


## will.i.am

watch out, elite member her'!!

----------


## will.i.am

Ok, so I've been smoking tonight, and I'm pretty ripped though I'm coming down.  I'll try really hard to recall my dream tonight and post in the morning.  I wonder what I'll dream about?.....

----------


## will.i.am

WOW, had an awsome dream last night.  Very vivid though I've lost most of it b/c I went stright to class, but my dream was all about my girl friend, good stuff  ::D:

----------


## will.i.am

So I'm making a Dream Catcher for my girlfriend as my Christmas/Anniversary gift, along with other things.  She loves stuff that is hand made.  I'm starting it right now, hopefully I can get it done by the end of this week.  This has the potential to be harder than I thought.  I'll take a picture of it and post it when I'm done.

----------


## will.i.am

WOW!  I finished the dream catcher today!  I must say I am very proud of myself  ::mrgreen::    I'll post the pic under Artists corner soon.

----------


## will.i.am

Ok, so after my Natural Resource class, which is out at one, I'll head into town and scout around for some B6 or this mint tea that I'm hearing about.  If I have enough money let alone if they even have it, I'll start up a log in here and record all of my results and stuff.  I wonder if drinking will effect this?

----------


## will.i.am

"Some of us think holding on makes us strong; But sometimes it is letting go."
-Hermann Hesse

As you may guess, Kayla and I are no longer a couple.  True it's hard to move on, seeing that there was so much emotion from both sides, but it's for the best.  I will be 300 miles away for 10 weeks and deep in school work while she has school as well.  I still thought we could stay together even though the distance, I mean we had done it before without a problem.  I guess I'd feel better if she said she was cheating on me or something, at least that's a reasonable excuse to break up.  I'm really hurt over this but more so the fact that she didn't tell her friends that we were dating.  That right there is a shot to my already aching heart.  She truly hated that I partied with my friends and drank and threatened to break up if I smoked.  "Fine", I said.  I stopped smoking and cut back on my drinking.  So when my holiday break came around, I really wanted to spend some quality time with her.  I took her to the zoo for a day and made some crafts (she loves making crafts).  But, when ever her friends called, she would cancel my plans and hang with them instead.  I poured my heart out for this girl, and this is how she treats me!?  I've heard from her friends that she is hurt over this break up, but I don't care anymore.  I want her to feel all the pain that I do.  I am sick and tired of being walked on and underappreciated.  This is now the tenth time that I find myself sitting in the rain starring down on my heart noticing all the footsteps over it.  I don't have much left in me for the next girl.  I don't know what to do anymore; I am really at a loss.  I just have to do what I always do, pick up the pieces and move on.  But you know what?  I'm finding that I like it in the rain.  It's really no surprise to me to see this happening all over again.  There is so much love around me; I just wanted some for myself.  A girl to make me feel wanted.  A girl that would go out of her way to make me smile.  I just want to give up, I don't care anymore.  I'm done looking; the next girl will have to find ME.

----------


## s0berbob

That sucks, man.
You should just go with what you said.  Lay low for a while, chill.  Dont let it get to ya tho.  It helps to go places, go out in public and stuff.

best wishes.

----------


## will.i.am

Thanks soberbob, I just need to keep a positive attitude and yes, going out and doing things really helps!

----------


## will.i.am

WOW eleven times a loser!  I think most guys in my case would give up, and I'm damn near close.  Here are you my "Balance Girl"!?!?!

----------


## will.i.am

Be hold!  My soon to be new fish!  MUWAHAHA!  It is a Dragon Fish, and rightfully so.  I plan on buying one within a few weeks when I go home.  I shall also be getting an aquarium, 10 gallons, and some random stuff like rocks and what not.  They allow fish in my dorms, and he shall be my new room mate!  I just think he looks bad ass, that and he eats live food!!!  This gives me something to focus my free time on.

----------


## Torcher

Feed him mice and baby birds.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## will.i.am

OH WOW! this thread has been looked at more than 3,000 times!  I feel so loved  ::smitten::

----------


## Placebo

This has basically become a dream journal, so you've got the highest viewed dream journal  :wink2: 
What's unfair is that its not in the dream journal section, so naturally people will find yours easier  :tongue2:

----------


## will.i.am

Almost Lucid.  I was in my backyard, down by my dock.  In the water there were three bass.  The fish (dream sign) were dying, and gasping at the top of the water.  I ran accross my hard, looking to my left just to make sure that no wolves were chansing me (why?) and ran up the steps to my porch.  On the porch, was a baby buffalo.  It was behind a table and tried to attack me.  He ran at me from one side and I ran to the other around the table, and grabed a shotgun (haha I dont own one).  With the animal and I still on opposite sides of the table, I proceeded to shoot it in the head.  I shot it like 5 times, nothing happened.  It just kept chancing my around the table!  Then I stoped for some reason, looked at the buffalo and it droped to the ground.  I was very puzzled by this and said "What the hell, am I dreaming?", slowly the dream faded into black and I woke up to a cold sweat.

----------


## eMu

this is pretty damn random but the ass in your sig is dancing perfectly with the beat of the song i'm listening to

----------


## will.i.am

Changed my mind, Im buying a Parana.  I saw them on sale at the store today and they were seven bucks a piece.  Im going to do some research on them and see how many are ideal with a certain tank size.  If all goes well, Ill be getting some next week.

----------


## will.i.am

ahhhhh it feels good to be back  ::D:

----------


## will.i.am

Lately ive been having very vivid dreams again.  They all seem so darn real, nothing out of the ordinary really happens.  I gotta get back in line with those RCs again!

----------


## will.i.am

Ok so I've been using this online dating thing called eCrush.  When I first started, I matched with this girl named Lora.  For the next four years we talked off and on threw AIM.  Last weekend, I met her for the first time face to face.  OMG it was so amazing!  Being able to put a pretty face to a name after talking for four years, is beyond words!  I spent all day Saturday with her.  I helped her watch some kids at church during a wedding, then we went out for dinner and a movie with two of her good friends and then back to her house for another movie  ::mrgreen::  though we didnt really watch the second movie, it was more like background noise to drown out all that lip smacking  ::tongue::    The moral of this story is, online dating works!  ::goodjob::

----------


## will.i.am

I just remembered that I had a very vivid, non-lucid sex dream.  Just posting so I dont forget.

----------


## will.i.am

ok Will, you might not remember this night, but youve bonged six shots of vodka and a beer.  lets see how your dreams are tongiht   ::D:   You need to remember them damnit!  FOCUS1!!

----------


## will.i.am

nope, dont remember them.

----------


## will.i.am

I took 300 mg of B-6 and 150 mcg of B-12 last night.  Lets see... I went to bed at 12 but I was supposed to wake up at 4:45 for a feild trip.  I actually never fell fully asleep until around 4 when I desided, "fuck it... I need sleep"!  So I turned off my alarm clock and drifted away.  The four hours where I was rolling around, I was actually performing a WILD the whole time!  Because of the pills everything was extemely vivid and real.  I was lucid the whole time, and even if I woke up for a second, I was able to drift right back into the same dream where I left off.  Well its now about 11, and I've been up for maybe ten minutes.  I just HAD to post this while its fresh in my mind.

----------


## will.i.am

I love my new avatar!  It TOTALLY looks like me when i was that young!   ::shock::  its kinda creepy...

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by will.i.am_
> *I love my new avatar!  It TOTALLY looks like me when i was that young!   its kinda creepy...*



You were sooo cute!  :smiley:

----------


## will.i.am

hahah thanks, i still am   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Clairity

Hey.. it ain't bragging when it's true!    ::goodjob2::

----------


## will.i.am

I had a dream last night that I reunited with my old buddy, Andreas.  He's been in Spain for the last 11 months and I really miss him!  Damn that kid and I used to hang out everyday, no joke... every day!  Finally he is coming home on the first of May but I wont be home until the 7th.  Its only 12 days, but I can't wait!!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

That is so great.. you'll have so much to catch up on!  Does he lucid dream as well?

----------


## will.i.am

I can now die a happy and fulfilled life.  ::mrgreen::  

In 7th grade I met a girl who had just moved into the neighborhood.  She was really hot and ended up going out with me (first gf).  It was only for a few weeks, but I never really stopped liking her.  All threw high school I thought of how nice it would be to have her back.  Im now a sophomore in college still dreaming of her.  She called me up this summer in hopes of  catching up on time.  I agreed and its been a great few weeks weve had together.  But two days ago my ULTIMIT dream came true.  My best friend is out of town and Im in charge of the house.  Im with M**** and we are watching porn and finishing off the vodka while on my best friends bed.  So were talking about the Girls Gone Wild movie we have on and I turn to her and say, Um would you rather watch this or make this?  Ill be honest, I was kind of tipsy.  But without a word she just climbs on me and away we went.  I lost my virginity to my first girlfriend (out of 12 thank you) and it was so fucking worth the wait!  Guys out there, let me tell yeah, shes SOOOOO damn hot!  Hahaha so now I have to tell my best friend that I did M**** doggy style in his bed while watching his porn.  *sigh* Yes, this has been a great summer.  I even got a promotion last week!  So now refrain to the first sentence I wrote.

----------


## InTheMoment

Good Job Will!!  ::goodjob:: 

Haven't seen you about in awhile, but its good to see your back...especially with a truly inspirational experience under your belt.  :wink2: ~

----------


## Clairity

Sooooo... when's the wedding???   ::bigteeth::  (I\'m KIDDING!) 

Glad to see ya posting again!     :smiley:

----------


## will.i.am

So last night I had one of the most vivid dreams EVER!  I dreamt I was with my ex-girlfriend; we dated for six months in reality.  But it felt as though she was really there!  I haven't had many dreams where I truly feel emotions, but this one was intense.  The nervousness of kissing followed by the wonderful touch of the lips, its NEVER been this vivid!  My hands could feel her soft skin, but this whole time I had my eyes closed.  My other senses were making the image for me, in a new way I've never had before.  I'd say if I saw her, that would be a visual image, but in my dream, I had an emotional image painted by my heightened senses.

----------


## will.i.am

*edit* oh wow, two kissing posts in a row  ::roll::  

I think my Wellbutrin is kicking in because I had an amazing dream last  night!  It was very vivid and detailed, unlike most other dreams.  I was sitting on a couch, by myself and all of a sudden, Neta (a truly beautiful girl for english class) came threw the door to my left.  I got all nervous and tense as she walked toward and sat with me.  We talked for a bit and for some reason she just starts kissing me.  Oh man it felt so f***ing real!  Now that I think about it, I've been having a lot more sex dreams lately.

----------


## will.i.am

I dont remember much from last nights dream, but what I do recall is running from a giant cougar.  I was with some girl, we were standing in a medow on a sunny day.  The grass was tall, I had a hard time seeing over it.  It took me a while to realize what animal was running around us, but once I DID firgure it out, I booked out'a there.  That's all I remember.

----------


## SourCherryBoy

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Goldfish, Koi, and Carp are VERY closely related.  I've never eaten any of them.  Anyone here eaten Carp?*



I´ve eaten Carp  :smiley:  Although... we, Estonians, call it Karp. My father is growing them in a small pond near my summer cottage. Carp is pretty tasty, I guess, but I´m not much of a fish person. I love catching them, though. Our Carps are fairly small - they weigh about 1,5 - 2 kg, but they give quite a fight.   :smiley: 


I miss summer...

----------


## will.i.am

I had an odd experience the other night.  I dreamt that I was holding an albino alligator, about 3-4 feet long, cradled in my arms.  What was so weird, (not the gator) I could see myself in third AND first person.  I dont know how the explain it, I could see threw my eyes, but at the same time I knew exactly what I looked like for behind.  I could see myself holding the alligator from over my right shoulder, thats when I realized it was an albino.  Could it be a dreamt OBE?  Who knows  ::whyme::

----------


## will.i.am

Last night I woke up in a cold sweat.  I just remember holding some kind of purple lizard with spikes on it (about the size of a cat); I was going to put him up on my left shoulder when suddenly it hard core attacked my neck!  I could feel it biting me, but not for long though, I woke up soon after that.  I've never woken up to such a severe cold sweat, I was totally soaked.  I had to change my cloths because it was so uncomfortable.  Judging from that, I'm sure much more was going on in that dream then I can remember.

----------


## Gez

What an awesome thread.
Keep it up  ::D:

----------


## Tattoo

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society_
> *I am scared of water, dark water that i cant see to the bottom, but i swim in it anyway cause swimming is SO fun...
> apart from flying, i would love to swim without needing oxygen, but even in my dreams i feel like suffocating in water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know if someone commented on this in the 10 pages, not that I'm an expert on lucid dreaming by any means.. but if you feel like your suffocating underwater when you dream, why not summon scuba gear  :wink2:

----------


## kungfurabbits

I've had so many dreams in my life where I'm in my friend's pool playing marco polo with a bunch of other friends and I just go under the water and stay there. No scuba gear, no oxygen as if I have gills or something because I sit there and just breathe.

This may sound stupid, but there have been times where I've  woken up after these dreams and actually felt like I could do what I just did in that dream.

----------


## will.i.am

Had a nice dream last night, I got 100 million dollars!!  I got one of those really big checks.  I dont remember how or why I got it and it sucked once I woke up and realized it was only a dream  ::cry::     What I vividly remember is this...

I was at my old grade school, out in the yard behind the school.  I used to play there with my friends when I was young.  There is a hill behind the school and I was at the top.  There is a nice tree line which I was standing by.  I looked down and saw three little toads.  One was bigger than the others and I picked it up.  It looked just like a real toad, felt like a real toad and when I picked it up, it croaked just like a real toad.  I could feel its body inflating with air and it vibrated when croaking, just like a real toad would do.  The coloring and patterns were dead on.  This one scene was very vivid to me.  I saw blades of grass and little twigs lying around.  Man it felt so real...

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by kungfurabbits_
> *I've had so many dreams in my life where I'm in my friend's pool playing marco polo with a bunch of other friends and I just go under the water and stay there. No scuba gear, no oxygen as if I have gills or something because I sit there and just breathe.*



I've also had lucid dreams where I went swimming, and found that I could breath normally even when underwater.  I think it's similar to the reality check where you try to breathe through your nose while pinching it shut -- your real-life body can still breathe, so you still feel like you're breathing normally in your dream.  At least, that's my take on it.

----------


## Placebo

take 2  :smiley:

----------


## will.i.am

I had explosions for the first time in my dream.  Big ones too.  Two people and I were running from some dinasours ontop a house.  The dinos couldnt get on top where we were, but then it shifted to me watching all of this happening as if it were a movie.  One of the dinasours almost got one of the guys; I actually got really scared but then remembered "Its just a movie, this guy doesnt die."  Next thing I know, the whole house just blows up and I mean REALLY big.  Before I went to sleep I was studying about volcanos, maybe that had something to do with it.  In any case, it was sweet.

Side note.... I guess that guy did die after all   ::lol::

----------


## will.i.am

Last night I dreamt I was on mescaline.  I tried it last week for the first time and it was sweet!  Back to the dream... so I dreamt I took some at my friends house.  I remember being really nervous at first, until I thought it was kicking in.  Then the trippy visuals came, which least to say, was amazing.  I was dreaming up some crazy stuff.  Mostly color shifts, like I remember looking at a wood table and the grains started moving like a river.  Which was the same thing I saw in real life when I was tripping.

----------


## will.i.am

Pretty intense dream last night.  Now normally I am unable to run really fast in my dreams, but last night was different.  I was in a school, not one Ive never been to but I was running down the halls as fast as I could.  The hallways were packed with people, another rarity in my dreams, but I was able to run super fast and jump over crowds of people as I went through the school.  I was able to jump up and run across the walls for a brief time as I passed others and I vividly remember jumping down two flights of stairs with no problem.  I felt like a Jedi.

Then, later in the dream I was fishing (what a surprise  ::content::  )  I was laying on a wooden dock, a fishing line in my left hand and something in my right hand (dont remember what it was)  Then all of a sudden, a bass was at the end of my line.  I was only holding the fishing line in my hand, no pole.  The fish fought and fought, it started to really hurt my hand to bring it in.  Finally I got it up and out of the water.  I went to put my thumb in its mouth to hold its jaw, but then the fish&#39;s teeth grew bigger&#33;  It scared me at first, but I just held that fish by the bottom lip anyway.  I grabbed the hook and it actually hooked ME in the process.  I felt pain but not a lot.

Shortly after that I was in another hallway, standing in front of a large aquarium.  In it were some large catfish; they were black and grey and 4 feet long.  They swam around slowly at first.  My dream shifted and the glass was gone and soon I was underwater with the fish.  The catfish turned a darker red and swam faster.  Then my alarm clock went off.

----------


## bendstringz

thats an awsome dream.Ill have to try fishing in my dreams.sounds cool as hell.

----------


## will.i.am

For the last few weeks, Ive been getting extremely vivid dreams.  

One thing Ive noticed, I see myself within the dream but from behind or over my shoulder.  Its weird, I have full control over my actions and can see through my own eyes but I also see myself as a whole or fraction.  Last night I was kissing this girl and I could feel the kissing completely, but I was looking at myself kissing her.  Odd.  

When Im walking around or just moving from spot to spot I see things as reality.  By that I mean, in first person.  Its mainly when I interact with people or things that I revert to third person.  Its like watching a movie and being in it at the same time.

----------


## Placebo

Woah. Welcome back  :wink2:

----------


## will.i.am

Over the last few nights Ive noticed that if I wear my retainer when I sleep, my dreams are much more intense.  That and I have more occurrences of dreaming my teeth fall out or get messed up somehow.  Its some real love and hate going on.

----------


## will.i.am

I started school again yesterday (monday).  Sunday night before I went to sleep, I set my alarm clock for 6:15am.  My dream that night was really REALLY vivid.  The odd part is that I woke up at 6:21am monday morning.  I had my alarm set to radio and had the volume turned WAY up.  This ALWAYS wakes me up, except for yesterday.  I woke up and rolled over to see my "radio" light flashing (which ment it was on) and my volume was turned off.  I didn't wake up at all that night, so I must have turned off the volume in my sleep.  This has never happened to me, I've never slept through my alarm let alone, turned it off in my sleep.  I KNOW I didn't get up because my dream was so vivid that I can recall what was happening up to the point when I woke up at 6:21am.  To me, this is pretty crazy.. in a good way.  I did smoke a bowl of some really good weed about a half an hour before I went to bed.  That might explain things.  If so, then that weed gives me BOMB a$$ dreams.

----------


## will.i.am

last night I dreamt I was in a video game.  Warhawk for the ps3.  I was running around picking up rocket launchers and mechine guns.  They didnt work though.  Then I turned my cat into a panther, which was sweet.  So we were play fighting for a while.

----------


## awesomeoclock

A little off topic, but I recently had a dream I was fishing, and eventually I caught a shark, and I dragged it up on the beach, and skinned half it's flesh off, but then it ran off into the woods. (It never occured to me that it would have to have legs to do that until I woke up, so I have no idea how it was able to run in the dream).  :tongue2:

----------


## will.i.am

LOL! I probably wouldnt have realized it either.  Thanks to your post I just remembered a dream I had a few nights ago.

I was walking along a pond, and the water level started to rise.  So then I was up to my chest in water and still walkin around.  I took a few more steps and a dead bass floated up infront of me.  I pushed it aside and then some more came up.  I was surrounded by floating dead fish, kinda nasty. ::?:

----------


## will.i.am

Had a few false awakenings yesterday.  I enjoy those  ::D:

----------


## will.i.am

I got home today after classes and had some lunch, watched TV for about an hour.  I wasnt in the mood to play any ps3 or pc so I thought Id take a nap.  Normally I dont take naps.  Today I had two false awakenings.  During my first, I remember getting up out of bed and I could feel a loose tooth.  I really really hate dreaming about losing my teeth, so I ran to the bathroom to inspect.  Sure enough, as soon as I opened my mouth, a tooth fell into my hand.  I was really scared, but thought I could just put it back into place and it worked.  I walked back to my bed a laid down.  Now, I cant remember dreaming about anything for a bit, just seeing black.  But then I had the second false awakening.  Same case as the first but much much worse.  I sat up in my bed and was able to push ALL of my bottom teeth outward.  I must have started crying because my vision got blurry, I was basically only going off the feelings from my tongue.  I got to the bathroom but the light wouldnt turn on, so now Im REALLY freaking out.  I started running down a long hall, but not from my house.  It had a soft orange glow from the top, and the walls were all concrete.  I ran for a while and came across another bathroom.  It had the same overhead glow as the hall and I could see myself in the mirror.  Underneath the mirror was a white sink, like the kind they have at my school.  I put my hands on either side of the sink as I looked into the mirror and opened my mouth.  All of my bottom teeth fell out instantly.  I could see blood starting to pool in my mouth, and then I heard the teeth hit the sink.  I looked down at them, but all the blood from my mouth came pouring out.  It was like if you took a big drink of water and then just opened your mouth.  I wanted to yell or say something but all I could do, out of fear, was grown. I looked back up into the mirror, my mouth and chin were all red, still dripping.  Thats when I really woke up, and god damn I was sooo happy it was just a dream.

----------


## will.i.am

last night...

i turned the corner and looked between the rocks on the shore line, there i saw a massive frog.  about two and a half feet from head to feet. i was shocked at first, couldnt believe how big it was. dark brownish with a tint of green. all smooth and wet, yellow eyes. I quickly covered him with my black net, and it jumped about maddly. he went under the water a bit and i knew now was my time to strike. I thrusted my left hand under the net, into the water and grabed it around its back. I was so shocked but really i knew i would grab him, and not miss my one shot. i couldnt hold back my smile, it felt so big, i was very pleased. i threw the net from my other hand and grasped the frog for more control. I turned and showed clint what i just found. i looked back at the stream and in the water i could see maybe six to eight fish swimming around. I figured they were creek cubs, which we like to use as bait while fishing. some were red, some were dark. 

--

we came back and I had the carp all wraped up in tissue paper. I could still see its pattern threw the paper. orange mostly with a large single white circle on its back. the carp was long and thin, i was going to let him go back into the stream where i caught him. (started as a frog)  I was just a few feet away when all of a sudden, two massive black and grey tanks came thundering down the hillside. big puffs of black smoke rising into the air. the one in front came faster right towards us. it grinded to a hult right infront of me. i put my hand out to feel the metal. it felt real to the touch, just then the hatch opened. I was afraid it was the military coming to get me because  i took the carp. The driver looked like a pilot from WW1. he was smiling and laughing, which put me a ease. 

--
k so these two moments were the most vivid. I had full color range, sense of smell at times, and all the textures felt real. not to mention a good flux in emotion ranges. it was a great dream.

----------

